
Cheaters Gonna Cheat: Ashley Madison Claims to Have Added 4M Members Post-Hack - ourmandave
http://jezebel.com/cheaters-gonna-cheat-ashley-madison-claims-to-have-add-1750042364
======
alexandrerond
Thanks to the hack it has been proved that AM business was based in luring
using with bots was and that a significant part of their accounts were
completely made up and that even so there were 1 woman for every 10 men. It's
just unbelievable that they keep advertising their strength with their fake
numbers.

------
dudul
Well, if AM says so it's probably true, right? ...

